
Why Good Developers Write Bad Unit Tests - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/good-developers-bad-tests/
======
mtlynch
Author here. Happy to answer any questions about this post or discuss any of
the points I raised in the article.

~~~
tmaly
Mike, on the subject of long test names, I like to use the Gherkin language to
formulate some of my test names. It makes reading them rather easy and gives
context.

-Tyson

~~~
mtlynch
Thanks for reading, Tyson! I wasn't familiar with Gherkin, but from reading up
on it a bit, I like it. It seems like it provides a nice structure for writing
test names in a clear, consistent way.

